# Wi?ll he love me again



## missy11 (Jan 9, 2011)

My husband recently told me that he loves me but he is not in love with me. We have been married for 8 years and together for 10. We have a 2 year old daughter and he has two older children from hs previous marriage. I also had a son who passed away in 2008 from drug addiction. He was 22. I know that since my son died and I had my daughter who experienced some respirator problems as an infant I may not have been the same person he married. I feel as though maybe we are in a rut but I am not really sure what to think or feel anymore. I don't want my marriage to end and I am hopeful that we can work it out. Anyone have any words of advice for me? I never expected to be in this position.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Very few of us expect it ... but an awful lot of us find ourselves there.

You don't give a lot of back story about how you and your husband's relationship used to be, in contrast with how it is now.

There is no magic bullet that makes all of the anxiety, uncertainty and pain just go away.

You need to take an honest inventory of yourself. How do you think you measure up as a partner? How do you feel about yourself and your life?

You have certainly had tragedy in terms of your son. Did this have a negative impact on your relationship?

Do you have any sense for whether or not he has already emotionally checked out of the relationship?


----------



## missy11 (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry for being so short about my situation. It is a place I never imagined. I feel like I am in the middle of a nightmare. My husband was crazy about me. When had been through alot together. He was my best friend. We still have sex. I feel as if I have been locked inside of myself just going though the motions from day to day. I have two grandchildren as well who I recently was given temporary custody. I have a lot of disfunction in my life.

I do love him very much as wish that we could find our way. He is moving out of the house in two weeks and hopefully he will some day return. We have agreed to a six month separation period.

I thought this was forever and now I am finding myself alone and very confused.


----------

